# أوراق (غصن البان) الشجره المعجزه ..( المورنجا )



## الغروووب (1 فبراير 2014)

*
بشرى سارة ..الآن 

أوراق (غصن البان) الشجره المعجزه ..
شجرة الحياة .

( المورنجا ). والتي اثبتت العديد من الأبحاث فاعليتها في
علاج العديد من الأمراض بما تحتويه من مضادات أكسده ومعادن وفيتامينات ..

و تحتوي الاوراق على سبعة أضعاف فيتامين (ج) الموجود في البرتقال
وثلاثة أضعاف محتوى الموز من البوتاسيوم و أربعة أضعاف ما يحتويه 
الحليب من الكالسيوم و أربعة أضعاف محتوى الجزر من فيتامنين (أ)
و ضعفا الحليب من البروتين


-وهي الحل الأمثل والنهائي للتنحيف وتقطع الأوراق من مزارعنا 
ثم تجفف ثم ترسل ..بكل أمان وبدون أي كيماويات نهائيا
طبيعيه 100%

للطلب و الاستفسار
0548872007 
أبوسعد

1 - علاج أنيميا الدم
2 - علاج المخ و الاعصاب
3 - علاج امراض القلب
4 - علاج الرسطان
5 - علاج السكر
6- الوقاية من الاصابة بفقدان البصر
7 - علاج السيلان 
8 - علاج الزهري 
9 - علاج الحمى الصفراء
10 - علاج الروماتيزم
11 - علاج التهاب المثانة
12 - علاج التهاب البروستات
13 - علاجح الاستسقاء بانواعه
14 - يعمل على ادرار البول
15 - علاج الدمامل و البثرات
16 - علاج الاسهال 
18 - علاج الكبد و الطحال
19 - علاج الامراض الجلدية و الرماتيزم و مدر للطمث
20 - مغذيا للعين و الدماغ
21 - تعزز بنية خلايا الجسم 
21 - تعزز الكولسترول الطبيعي في الفم
22 - تقلل من ظهور التجاعيد
23 - تشجع على السير العادي لعمل الكبد و الكلى
24 - تعزز الهضم السليم
25 - تعمل كمضاد للسموم
26 - تعزز النظام المناعي للجسم 
27 - تعزز صحة الجهاز الدوري 
28 - تعمل كمضاد للالتهابات
29 - تعطي الشعور العام بالعافية
30 - تساعد على التأم قرح المعدة
31 - مفيدة للأورام
32 - تقلل الالام المفاصل


قيمة العبوة 35 ريال فقط

للطلب و الاستفسار 
جوال أو واتساب

0548872007 
أبوسعد

يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 



































​*


----------

